# perfekter airflow



## TempoTT (18. April 2009)

Ich habe ein paar Lüfter in meinem Haf 932 und wollte nun mal eure meinungen dazu hören wie ich meine airflow perfektionieren kann^^
Also die folgenden Lüfter sind angebracht:
3 Skythe Slip Streams 800 U/min oben (diese schaufel luft raus)
4 Skythe Slip Streams 800 U/min an der seite (diese schaufel luft reihn)
1 14x14cm lüfter von cooler master hinten mit 1200 U/min (der schaufelt luft raus)
1 12x12cm Lüfter mit 800 U/min und   1  230mm x 30mm lüfter mit 700 U/min (beide schaufel luft reihn)
1 Skythe Slip Stream 800 U/min im boden welcher auch luft reihn schaufelt.

Mein Skythe Mugen Cpu ist nach oben angebracht und pustet die luft raus also nach oben.
hab noch einen lüfter mit 1200 U/min wie bringe ich diesen am besten noch an meine skythe mugen an um die beste kühlleistung zu erreichen.

Ich hoffe alles ist klar so weit wenn nicht einfach fragen^^

ps wie kann ich meine grafikkarte auslasten um dann die temps auszulesen?
also mit prime nach 1 und mehr stunden ist die cpu so 50 grad warm.


----------



## SlimShady99 (18. April 2009)

bei dem airflow kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, sry. Aber wenn du deine Graka ans Maximum treiben willst, nimm am besten den Furmark. Zum auslesen der Temps würde ich auf GPU-Z setzen.

mfg


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2009)

Du schaufelst viel zu viel luft rein....um einen guten Airflow zu haben solltest du mehr raus wie rein befördern um einen unterdruck zu erzeugen.

Bei Unterdruck wird die gesamte Luft im Case ausgetauscht da die Lüfter gezwungen sind sich Luft zu suchen ...bei Überdruck haben die Lüfter genug Luft in der nähe und tauschen nicht die gesamte Luft aus und du läufst gefahr das sich im case ein Luftsack bildet in dem die temps steigen.(in den ecken oder mitten im case durch luftverwirbelungen)


----------



## TempoTT (18. April 2009)

ok danke nur wie kann ich das dan optimieren also welche sollen reihn drehen udn welche raus?


----------



## 2flashgordon (18. April 2009)

Hab mal zwei dumme naja doch drei  fragen^^
kann man jeden lüfter umdrehen um so luft ins case zu pusten bzw aus dem case??
Und wieso hat jedes Gehäuse irgendwo luftschlitze, wärs nicht besser ein case zu haben das völlig abgedichtet/ luftdicht ist bis auf die lüfteröffnungen, damit ein richtiger luftzog entsteht??
sind lüfter an den case seitenteilen eigentlich sinnvoll? wenn ja , luft rein oder raus?
hoffe das die frage verständlich ist


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2009)

^^zur ersten frage :
ja man kann jeden Lüfter drehen...die haben meistens an der Seite einen kleinen Pfeil der die Richtung anzeigt.
Theoretisch ist es auch möglich alle Lüfter rausziehen zu lassen und die Luft durch die Luftschlitze einströmen zu lassen....nur damit das auch klappt müssten die Lüfter auf volldampf laufen...von daher ist es sinnvoll die rausziehende Lüfter zu entlasten und auch welche reinblasen zu lassen.

Lüfter an der Caseseite sind schon sinnvoll wenn man zwei Grakas drin hat da die sich meistens mehr erhitzen wie eine ...abhängig davon wie nah sie beieinander sitzen...in dem falle bläst man die Luft rein um sie ausreichend mit Luft zu versorgen.

@TempoTT

In normalfall macht man es so das man vorne und unten rein bläst und hinten /oben raus


----------



## 2flashgordon (18. April 2009)

kannst du mir ein Gehäuse empfelen das eine guten luftstrom erzeugt aber dennoch leise ist und nicht zu viel staub ins geäuse lässt bzw mit filtern ausgestattet werden kann. Es sollte innen gut verarbeitet sein (HDD entkoplung usw) und innen ansprechend aussehen. Preis kann bis zu 200€ betragen.

Gefallen tun mir die CM case , aber den HAF finde ich zu groß und den Sniper zu laut (vlt lüfter auswechseln??)

Achja hab ein Dark Power netzteil das etwas länger ist als andere NT. ansonsten nur eine graka bis jetzt....


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2009)

^^Hmm empfehlen fällt mir schwer da jeder andere Ansprüche hat....zumal ich immer schau das ich alles unter Wasser setz

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/3496-wakue-case-liste.html

das wären welche wo auch Waküs reinpassen...wie gesagt Luft ist nicht ganz so mein Gebiet...das einzige Sys das ich unter Luft betreibe sitzt in ein CM 690.....das finde ich sehr gut(Bei langen NT passen die Luftöffnungen unten nicht ganz)

Aber vllt meldet sich ja hier jemand der mehr Erfahrung mit Luftsys hat.


----------



## TempoTT (19. April 2009)

ok danke für die antworten nur wie soll ich die lüfter an der seite nun drehen lassen reihn oder raus? 
und ist das schlimm bzw. gut wenn mehr raus als reihn drehen?


----------



## 2flashgordon (19. April 2009)

hast du die antworten überhaupt gelesen?? 
steht alles drin....


----------



## z3rb (19. April 2009)

@truemonkey

Kann deine meinung mit dem Überdruck nicht ganz teilen .... 
Wenn du einen iunterdruck im gehäuse erzeugst, wird durch jede ritze im gehäuse staub reingezogen und du kannst deine mühle jeden monat aufs neue komplett entstauben ... 
ich bin der meinung das mehr luft rein muss als raus, aber das ganze in einem ausgewogenen verhältnis z.b. 2x 120 mm rein einaml 120 mm + nt raus (der nt lüfter schauffelt ja i.d.r nicht soviel luft) 

Ebenfalls bin ich der meinung das seitenlüfter gar schlecht für den airflow sind, da durch diese in den "optimalen" airflow reingeblasen wird und dieser somit verwirbelt wird

ideal ist es wenn vorne luft rein geht und hinten raus. so bekommen alle bauteile frischluft und du hast keine bis kaum luftverwibelungen (oder halt von oben nach unten) aber nicht von allen seiten irgendwie einfach massig luft rein und massig raus 

denke deine 11 installierten lüfter + Nt bringen nicht wirklich was, ausser jede menge krach tempo TT 

Da kannste bedenkenlos 7 von rausnehmen aber letztendlich musst du das selber wissen  

aber ist nur halt meine meinung  jedem das seine

unten mal ein bild wies in etwa bei mir aussieht und ich kann über meine temps keineswegs klagen!!

für kritik bin ich gerne offen 

gruß


----------



## _hellgate_ (19. April 2009)

nein ist nicht schlimm da ein unterdruck ensteht und somit die reinblasenden lüfter gezwungen werden mehr zu fördern...


----------



## True Monkey (19. April 2009)

@zr3b

sry ..wenn ich dir widersprechen muss....es ist wirklich so das wenn du mehr Luft hinein wie raus beförderst das dann dadurch sich Luft in den Ecken (bzw durch Luftverwirbelungen an einer anderen stelle)staut und nicht ausgetauscht wird .
Bei Überdruck ziehen die Lüfter nur die Luft hinaus die direkt vor ihnen ist und in dem Falle ist dann genug da.
Bei Unterdruck ziehen sie auch die Luft aus den Ecken.
Wenn du ein Case mit Seitenscheibe hast kannst du mal farbigen Rauch durchs Case ziehen lassen um dich selbst davon zu überzeugen.

Du hast recht das ein Seitenlüfter wenig sinn macht wegen den Verwirbelungen....ich sagte aber auch das man dort einen braucht wenn man mehrere Grakas im Einsatz hat um die mit ausreichend Luft zu versorgen.
Jeder der ein SLI Sys mit nah beieinander liegenden Grakas hat kennt das prob das die eine Karte sich mehr erhitzt.
Durch einen Seitenlüfter kann man dieses prob mildern.

Staub ist natürlich ein Prob aber auch durch mehr Luft rein wie raus ,beförderst du diesen hinein.
Aber es gibt ja Staubfilter.

Meine Aussagen beziehen sich hier jetzt nicht nur auf Pc sondern auch auf Industriell genutzte Schaltschränke die nach diesem prinzip konzepiert sind.

Zumindest wird dieses Prinzip bei uns im Betrieb angewendet da wir dort sehr viel mit Hitze zu tun haben.(Brauerei/Sudhaus)


----------



## fehe.dr (20. April 2009)

erstma würd ich auch sagen ... du hast zu viele lüfter drin ... ich hab in meinen antec 300 4 stk. - 2 vorn und 2 hinten (hinten & oben raus) + cpu lüfter ... reicht vollkommen ... mehr lüfter bedeutet nicht kühlere luft ... weil irgendwann gehts nicht kühler ... 

ps: ich hab nach 3h prime konstant 39C temp (da tut sich nix) und leise ist es auch ...


----------



## TempoTT (20. April 2009)

also ich hab jetzt die 4 an der seite umgedreht so das sie alle luft raus schaufel
nunja es drehen jetzt 3 reihn und 8 raus ist das ok oder eher schlecht also zu den temps unter last:
amd phenom 9950 be hab ich auf 3.0Ghz laufen und ist so 46/47 gard warm
ati radeon 4870x2 ist nicht übertaktet und unter last so ca 95 gard warm
ich würde gerne noch die grafik karte besser kühlen meint ihr es ist besser wenn zwei von der seite noch reihnblasen und zwar genau dahin wo die graka luft ansaugt
dann würden 5 reihn blasen und 6 raus ist das besser oder schlcht weil sie ja neben einander sind?


----------



## z3rb (20. April 2009)

dann würd ich lieber 5 rein und 6 raussaugen lassen ...


----------



## True Monkey (20. April 2009)

^^buhhaaa...95° unter last..ich kenne mich mit 4870er zwar nicht aus denke aber das ist ein wenig viel.....ich hatte aber auch geschrieben seitlich rein

Wenn die 46-47° unter last sind dann ist das sehr gut....aber blas mal die luft an der seite rein auf die grakas drauf .


----------



## TempoTT (20. April 2009)

True Monkey also bei der 4870x2 is das normal vorallem wenn sie 100% ausgelastet ist^^
also wenn die lüfter alle reihnbalsen dann sind da vllt 1-2 gard unterschied habs eben noch getestet aber ich habe momentan die variante mit 5 rein und 6 raus aber nen wirklichen airflow hab ich nicht weil ja alles durcheinander läuft eigentlich.
und wenn ich die 4 an der seite reihn pusten lasse welche sollen denn dann noch raus drehen?
weil oben die will ich rausdrehen lassen und nicht reihn weil warem luft ja nach oben steigt
und sollen die 4 lüfter an der seite alle in die gleiche richtung drehen sonst bringt das nichts wenn 2 reihn und 2 raus blasen oder?
jo ich hab viele fragen^^
achja und noch auf der cpu sitzt der skythe mugen mit einem lüfter der nach oben pustet und an der rechten seite einer der die lüft nach hinten zu dem lüfter pustet beide mit 1200 U/min
habs getestet mit diese kombi der beiden lüfte hab ich die niedrigsten temps


----------



## True Monkey (20. April 2009)

^^warum hast du eigentlich vier in der seite ...ich habe da für meine SLI sys einen.....der auf die Grakas bläst.

da war mal einer mit 250...der war mir zuviel ...habe mir dann im Baumarkt eine neue Plexiglasscheibe besorgt und einen 120 genau auf Höhe der Grakas eingebaut.

schau mal...sry für die schlechte Bildqualität....knipsen ist nicht meine stärke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TempoTT (20. April 2009)

im haf 932 kann man vier anbringen deswegen hab ich vier^^ dachte das bringt schon was
achja ich habe eben gelesen das furmark schlcht zum testen von grakas mit zwei gpus sein soll kannst du mir vieleicht ein anderes empfehlen?


----------



## nyso (20. April 2009)

Also, ich hab auch das HAF und bei mir siehts SO aus (obwohl ich mir mit dem oberen Lüfter grad nicht sicher bin, ob der rein oder reinpustet). Natürlich kommt da noch der 230mm in der Seite dazu, der pustet auch rein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TempoTT (20. April 2009)

naja wenn ich das so machen würde wie du drehen ein paar viele reihn aso fast alle^^ und das soll ja nicht gut sein wie am anfang des threads steht mhh..
achja wenns es noch ne rolle spielt für die temps hab ne auflösung von 1920x1200


----------



## Knexi (20. April 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Also, ich hab auch das HAF und bei mir siehts SO aus (obwohl ich mir mit dem oberen Lüfter grad nicht sicher bin, ob der rein oder reinpustet). Natürlich kommt da noch der 230mm in der Seite dazu, der pustet auch rein.



So sollte es nicht sein. Besser vorne und unten rein, oben und hinten raus.


----------



## TempoTT (20. April 2009)

und an der seite das wirft alles wieder um ^^
was empfehlus da knexi?


----------



## True Monkey (20. April 2009)

TempoTT schrieb:


> im haf 932 kann man vier anbringen deswegen hab ich vier^^ dachte das bringt schon was
> achja ich habe eben gelesen das furmark schlcht zum testen von grakas mit zwei gpus sein soll kannst du mir vieleicht ein anderes empfehlen?


 
Ich teste mit Games die ziemlich Graka intensiv sind ...crysis zb...bei Furmark wird nur eine GPU ausgelastet...

Ich würde den lüfter unten und zwei an der seite weglassen.


----------



## Knexi (20. April 2009)

TempoTT schrieb:


> und an der seite das wirft alles wieder um ^^
> was empfehlus da knexi?



Ich empfehle vorne und unten rein, hinten und oben raus.
Seitenlüfter würde ich nur bei hohen Grafikkartentemperraturen einsetzen. Falls du Seitenlüfter einsetzt, aufpassen dass mehr Lüfter raussaugen als rein. Falls das nicht möglich ist, hinten und oben Lüfter mit einer höheren Drehzahl verwenden.


----------



## WaldemarE (20. April 2009)

@ nyso
der obere Lüfter pustet die luft raus das sieht man an den rotorblättern.


----------



## TempoTT (20. April 2009)

also meine graka wird ca 90 gard warm bei zocken also ja es sind hohe temps^^
ja dann lass ich dir mal alle reihn drehen nur dann muss ich die voren raus drehen lassen damit mehr raus als reihn drehen und das ist auch nciht das ware^^

ich glaub ich mach das jetzt so also oben die drei raus hinten der raus so ist di cpu prfekt versorgt weil die beiden cpu lüfter nach hinten und oben raus blasen so voren die beiden reihn und unten der auch und die 4 an der seite raus die saugen dann die warme luft von der graka ab ab also somit zwei luft kreisläufe
mmh ob das das ware ist bin geren bereit für veränderung^^
achja und lüfter will ich nicht rausnehmen


----------



## Knexi (20. April 2009)

TempoTT schrieb:


> also meine graka wird ca 90 gard warm bei zocken also ja es sind hohe temps^^
> ja dann lass ich dir mal alle reihn drehen nur dann muss ich die voren raus drehen lassen damit mehr raus als reihn drehen und das ist auch nciht das ware^^
> 
> ich glaub ich mach das jetzt so also oben die drei raus hinten der raus so ist di cpu prfekt versorgt weil die beiden cpu lüfter nach hinten und oben raus blasen so voren die beiden reihn und unten der auch und die 4 an der seite raus die saugen dann die warme luft von der graka ab ab also somit zwei luft kreisläufe
> ...



Gutes Konzept bis auf das mit den seitlichen Lüftern. Sonst saugst du die Luft vor der Graka und der CPU nach außen.


----------



## TempoTT (20. April 2009)

also wenn die reihn drehen macht das für die cpu temp gar nichts nichtmal ein grad und für die graka nur so 2-3 also mhh


----------



## NOOKYN (20. April 2009)

Ich habe zwar keinen HAF, dafür aber einen CoolerMaster Stacker 832!

Vom Lüfteraufbau, kann man die so ziemlich gleich gestalten!

Habe es wie folgt gemacht:

Vorne: 2 x 120mm REINBLASEND!

Oben: 1x 120mm RAUSBLASEND!

Hinten: 1x 120mm RAUSBLASEND!

Seite: 4x 120mm REINBLASEND! (Sind allerdings etwas runtergeregelt, damit sie nicht zu sehr den Luftstrom durcheinander bringen.)

Meine Temps, sind wie folgt:

CPU: 32°C
GPU: 39°C

Raumtemperatur, ist ca. 25°C

Mein CPU Lüfter, dreht mit 60% (1500RPM)
Mein GPU Lüfter, dreht mit 50% (RivaTuner,EVGA Precision Tool)

Die Lüfter an der Seite, dienen mehr zur Optik da alle meine Lüfter Blue LED von CoolerMaster sind und ich die Optik so einfach genial finde. Deswegen sind sie auch so runtergergelt, das sie sich nicht negativ auswirken. Falls die Temps im Sommer sehr hoch gehen, regel ich die Seiten Lüfter hoch, und so wirken sie sich positiv auf die Sys Temp und GPU Temp aus!

Im Anhang, ist noch ein Bild von der Seitenansicht der Lüfter!


----------



## WaldemarE (20. April 2009)

habe zwar auch keinen haf aber nur mal zu verdeutlichen wie es bei mir aussieht. habe den ATCS 840



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

